

StartX Kicks Off Its Summer 2012 Demo Day - co_pl_te
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/06/startx-the-startup-accelerator-for-stanford-students-kicks-off-its-summer-2012-demo-day/

======
co_pl_te
For anyone interested, the (no longer) live stream is available here:

<http://www.justin.tv/start_x/b/331303892>

